# Need assistance with long family room - Please help!



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Clumsy design---The second drawing looks like it works--but the fire place area is orphaned--


----------



## Trilevel (Jun 3, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Clumsy design---The second drawing looks like it works--but the fire place area is orphaned--


Yeah that is kind of the conclusion we keep coming to. Do you have any suggestions or see any arrangements we aren't?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Try a layout with the T.V. on the wall to the left of the patio door( near the fire place--

Add a book case wall at the end across from the stairs---

The stair way may make furniture layout a failure--It's just paper--so see of that could work--


----------



## Trilevel (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like I didn't make it close enough to scale. That wall to the left of the slider is actually much smaller and not large enough for anything. The slider has a full length window on each side of it making everything on that wall glass with the exception of 4-5 feet on each side of it. The fireplace side of the room also has an 18 inch hearth sticking out of it. Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Well---those windows make that wall useless for hanging a t.v.---

Where are all the folks with imagination?

Come on and help! I'm down to bean bag chairs---


----------



## lisadesign (Jun 7, 2012)

Trilevel said:


> My wife and I have recently moved into a tri level built in the late 60's.
> 
> We have a long 22 by 12 (approx) family room on the lower level that is putting us in fits trying to arrange.
> 
> ...


Looking at your room, I think you should consider making two sitting areas. You could keep the couch on the inside wall, put the tv on the north wall on some shelving unit or a large taller buffet type piece of furniture. This will give you storage. I would put two chairs or small recliners across from the couch. I know you don't want to block the view, but putting two chairs will still feel open. I would then put two of the same chairs, or coordinating chairs placed in front of the fireplace. Depending on the size of the chairs by he fire place you could fit a small round end table between them. If you can find swivels you like, the chairs at the fireplace could swivel for tv viewing,ie football games. I would think out of the box for your tv stand. Long buffets are great and you can get them very inexpensive second hand. I took one and put plexiglas in the bottom door inserts. Equipment fits great and the remotes work thru the plexiglas. The plexiglas looks just like glass but I don't have to worry about breakage when The grandkids are over. Just some thoughts, good luck!


----------

